# Do I want to upgrade the firmware of my camera? (Nikon D7000)



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

I mean, besides all the advantages... Has anyone read the actual agreement and could tell me what I'm signing here? What's it basically talking about? I know it sounds lazy, but hate to loose time reading legal stuff!     #edit: I'm basically afraid about, I don't know... breaking the camera or something... haha


> When the user selects the "I agree- begin download" option below, agreement to the terms of the software license is inferred and the user is bound by the terms of the Nikon Corporation (hereafter &#8220;Nikon&#8221 License Agreement.



Besides this, I'd like to receive feedback from people who have done this in the past, specially for Nikon and D7000 with any luck


----------



## digital flower (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I never upgraded a D7000 but did download the updates for my D70 and P6000. The P6000 update made the battery last twice as long after the download. It was real easy to do it.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 12, 2012)

My D7000 came with version 1.03 already installed so I didn't have to upgrade it.  I think the biggest issue with the previous version was that from time to time the memory cards would not be recognized.  Even though it was the card that had always been in the camera, sometimes people would turn the camera on and get a "No SD Card Installed" error.  That would be really, really frustrating to get to a shoot site and have your camera refuse to recognize the SD card.

As to the license agreement, I seldom read them, the reason in this case being twofold.  First, if you don't agree to it then you can't download the software so basically it's a take it or leave it situation.  Second, as I said my camera came with that version of firmware and I didn't have to agree to that end user agreement.  If the cameras they are distributing now come with the same software without the end user having to agree to the terms of that EULA then the agreement can't be very binding.

EULA's (End User License Agreements) are generally pretty silly.  You agree not to install the software on more than one computer, you agree not to disassemble or reverse-engineer the software, you agree not to sue the manufacturer, etc.  Even if you did any of the things you agree not to do, who is going to know?  As I said, I seldom read them if it is a reputable company because the bottom line is that if one wants the software (or firmware) then they are going to have to agree to the stipulations of the EULA.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 12, 2012)

I wouldn't upgrade...thats how they activate the spy software embedded in your camera.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 12, 2012)

you've basically agreed to all of this already when you bought the camera.  You just didn't realize it.


----------



## DorkSterr (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated it the moment the firmware released. Battery life lengthened to a noticeable difference, no more locking king g up when using continues focus.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 12, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> you've basically agreed to all of this already when you bought the camera.  You just didn't realize it.


 Nope.

Or at least not according to the laws of my country.

You have to explicitly agree to any such stuff explicitly before buying anything. Cant have it afterwards.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the answer. I hate that memory card error... It made me miss several shots already, so I think I'd just upgrade to get rid of it.



pixmedic said:


> I wouldn't upgrade...thats how they activate the spy software embedded in your camera.


Say what?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would upgrade! I usually wait a couple of weeks after new firmware is released before upgrading.. but unless there are known issues, I always upgrade!


----------



## morganza (Aug 13, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> I wouldn't upgrade...thats how they activate the spy software embedded in your camera.



Haha, i agree with that.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't upgrade...thats how they activate the spy software embedded in your camera.
> ...


 He was joking.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



haha thanks for the clarification! I thought that, too... But you never know


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



They don't put the spy stuff in the firmware! It is built into your geo-locating chip.... everything you shoot goes to satellite, and then to certain unnamed government agencies for evaluation (and yes.. they know where you are!  ). I thought everybody knew that!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> They don't put the spy stuff in the firmware! It is built into your geo-locating chip.... everything you shoot goes to satellite, and then to certain unnamed government agencies for evaluation (and yes.. they know where you are!  ). I thought everybody knew that!



Great! I was looking for an excuse not to buy a GPS unit! Now I can save all that money for something else


----------

